

Why every CEO should do their own customer support - gregd
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2014/05/04/3-reasons-every-ceo-spend-time-customer-support/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29

======
greenwalls
I always love to do some support for my companies. If you really care about
your product then it's fascinating to talk to people that are actually using
the thing you and your team invented. If a CEO doesn't care about support then
he probably doesn't care about the product.

------
phatmanace
its' kind of like the undercover boss program that they showed in the UK -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Undercover_Boss](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Undercover_Boss)

Not tech orientated, but lots of CEOs doing 'front line' work (e.g CEO of
hotel chain working as a receptionist in one of his premises)

It sounds cheesy, but the program was often enlightening.

~~~
vampirechicken
There was a run of undercover Boss in the USA. For me, the most enlightening
thing about the entire run of the show was how few front-line employees know
what the CEO of their company looks like.

~~~
DanBC
It's interesting to compare the shows. There's a bit more forced narrative in
the US version.

It is a good idea to see the frustrations that your workforce face everyday.
Even better if you can work out a suggestions scheme with rewards for money
saved.

